# A Message to my Sweet Sierra



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

My little baby girl, I remember just over 10 years ago when we brought you and Jackson home in a shoebox. I picked you out by your cute face. You brought us so many happy memories and smiles from you running in circles, to your paw game you played with us, how you'd get so excited by the word "ride", your sweet nature with our neices and nephews and your happy little "trot". I know you are now in peace and the bad cancer can't hurt you anymore. You are now with your brother Jackson and I hope you two are running around in meeting once again. It's so funny that Simon did something exactly like you would have done tonight, that your mom and dad just looked at each other and were wondering if for a moment you were here. We still feel your presence and will always miss you. Even your big strong dad is so sad. We thank you for all of your happy memories you gave us. We love you.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG!!! I think I missed something....sweet Sierra passed? =( I am so sorry =(


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Toni, I just found your other post I am soooo sorry to hear about your baby. I am here if you need ANYTHING...Dallas, Austin Ken and I are sending our love and hugs...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That is such a special picture of Sierra, so sorry for your loss.RIP Sienna


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I though Sierra was doing fine !!! i am so sorry for your loss of you sweet girl.

Maggie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I too am just finding out about this. So sad!!!! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no...I can't believe I missed your other thread. I am just so sorry for your loss. Just remember that you did everything you possibly could for her. You gave her the most loving gift in the end... Run pain-free at the Bridge, Sierra.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sure was a beautiful lady.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Heartbreaking. I hate cancer almost as much as I love Goldens.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

loving words for a beloved pet. I am so sorry for your loss. Many here know what you are going through. Take care.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

An amazingly beautiful dog. You were lucky to have her and she was lucky to have you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of Sierra's passing. My heart goes out to you at this sad sad time. I've been in your shoes before so I know there are no words that will heal that hole in your heart. Only time will ease the pain you are feeling. Godspeed sweet Sierra.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Godspeed Sierra~Play With Abandon At The Bridge


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a loving tribute to a sweet and loving girl. I am so sorry for your loss and I guess you can take comfort knowing that Jackson is there with her to keep her company.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

(((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))

RIP Beautiful Sweet Sierra


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a heart-felt, loving tribute to your girl.......you and Sierra will remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that you have lost your girl Sierra - I know that you did everything possible for your sweet girl, but I guess it was never meant to be. You have done the hardest thing that any owner who truly love their dogs must do, and that is to let her go. 

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONE'S WE LOVED THE MOST
WHEN IN OUR HEARTS WE KNOW,
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE.

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW
THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO 

(author unknown to me)

Run free from pain Sierra and sleep softly.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't know. I am so very sorry. What a wonderful tribute to your girl. Sierra was beautiful. Rest at peace, dear one.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sure this has been repeated many times on this board, but that doesn't stop it from being appropriate. Godspeed Sierra. 


> *Where to Bury a Dog
> by Ben Hur Lampman*
> From the book "Old Dogs Remembered" edited by Bud Johns
> We are thinking now of a setter, whose coat was flame in the sunshine and who, so far as we are aware, never entertained a mean or unworthy thought. This setter is buried beneath a cherry tree, under four feet of garden loam, and at its proper season the cherry tree strews petals on the green lawn of his grave. Beneath a cherry tree, or an apple, or any flowering shrub of the garden, is an excellent place to bury a dog. Beneath such trees, such shrubs, he slept in the drowsy summer, or gnawed at a flavored bone, or lifted his head to challenge some strange intruder. These are good places, in life or in death. Yet it is a small matter, and it touches sentiment more than anything else. For if the dog be well remembered, if sometimes he leaps through your dreams actual as in life, eyes kindling, questing, asking, laughing, begging, it matters not at all where that dog sleeps and at last. On a hill where the wind is unrebuked, and the trees are roaring, or beside a stream he knew in puppyhood, or somewhere in the flatness of a pasture land, where most exhilarating cattle graze. It is all one to the dog, and all one to you, and nothing is gained, and nothing is lost - if memory lives. But there is one best place to bury a dog. One place that is best of all. If you bury him in this spot, the secret of which you must already have, he will come to you when you call -- come to you over the grim, dim frontiers of death, and down the well-remembered path, and to your side again. And though you call a dozen living dogs to heel they should not growl at him, nor resent his coming, for he is yours and he belongs here. People may scoff at you, who see no lightest blade of grass bent by his foot, who hear no whimper pitched too fine for mere audition, people who may never really have had a dog. Smile at them then, for you shall know something that is hidden from them, and which is well worth knowing. The one best place to bury a good dog is in the heart of his master.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to her memory. May those beautiful memories bring you comfort!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear Sierra has passed. I missed the other post completely! I thought she was doing fine! I know you miss her terribly! Rest in peace sweet girl!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

My heartfelt sorrow for you at this difficult time. A beautiful dog which has left a pawprint on your heart. Take care


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss. Sierra was a beautiful girl.  Sending comforting thoughts to you and you family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful sweet girl. Words do not take pain away, but know that we are all sad ovr the loss of such a special dog.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the nice thought's regarding Sierra. It was a week ago today that we went to the vet and I felt good about the visit and that she would be better in 48 hours per the vet with the antibiotics. How things changed! I feel a little peace knowing she isn't suffering even though we miss her here with us. Simon does keep us distracted with his cute, funny personality, so that is a good thing. I could not imagine not having any dog's.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a sweetheart---we are soooo sorry to hear of her passing.

Rest in Peace, Sierra.

The gang east of Pittsburgh are sending prayers your way..........

SJ


----------

